# Taking down Phez with the Bobwhite



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Pheasant opener was great with limits for both me and my boy. Today a friend and I went looking to harvest a few more birds. This time around I decided to leave the ole 12 guage Beneli rest. Instead opting to try and take my first Pheasant with the 28 guage CZ Bobwhite side x side I purchased earlier this year. I was able to take my limit with this gun today and really enjoyed doing so. The gun is a ton of fun to shoot. Still having some trouble with the whole double trigger thing and wish I'd of spent the extra cheddar for the single trigger Ringneck instead. Other than that I love the guage and packing around this little feather weight shooting stick. Failed to take pictures of our opener but grabbed this one from today.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome picture! But if that were me, I'd have a big ol' toothy smile on my face.:grin:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

fishspook said:


> Awesome picture! But if that were me, I'd have a big ol' toothy smile on my face.:grin:


I really didnt pay much attention previously but I do look pretty grumpy in that photo. Here is a nice cheesy/toothy grin for ya -


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to see you did so well. And Im glad to see you are liking that CZ. I look at their SxS 28gauges all the time. Purdy little guns


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on a great hunt. 

Got to love a nice shooting 28. I've got the CZ Wood**** (O/U) 28 and love it. I use it for everything from doves, to ducks to turkeys...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Congrats on a great hunt.
> 
> Got to love a nice shooting 28. I've got the CZ Wood**** (O/U) 28 and love it. I use it for everything from doves, to ducks to turkeys...


Before any of you internet super troopers jump on this post, hawg is not from Utah and can legally hunt turkeys with a 28 in his state.

To bad we can't get our laws changed to catch up with the times-O,-

To the OP nice work! The 28 when loaded and used with in the limits of shooter/load can be a surprisingly effective.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> Pheasant opener was great with limits for both me and my boy. Today a friend and I went looking to harvest a few more birds. This time around I decided to leave the ole 12 guage Beneli rest. Instead opting to try and take my first Pheasant with the 28 guage CZ Bobwhite side x side I purchased earlier this year. I was able to take my limit with this gun today and really enjoyed doing so. The gun is a ton of fun to shoot. Still having some trouble with the whole double trigger thing and wish I'd of spent the extra cheddar for the single trigger Ringneck instead. Other than that I love the guage and packing around this little feather weight shooting stick. Failed to take pictures of our opener but grabbed this one from today.


Once you get used to the double triggers you'll appreciate them more. They're much quicker to select your choke, and generally more reliable. SST's are much more finicky, as you have to remember to move your selector. If a long bird gets up, it's much easier to just slide your trigger finger to the rear trigger. A couple of rounds of trap or skeet should convince you. Also, with sidelocks, you essentially are carrying two guns. Each locks functions independently, so if one side messes up, you can still shoot the other side. That's why double rifles are traditionally preferred for dangerous game. Not that pheasant are dangerous, of course. If you want and interesting read on the subject, try John Taylor's _"African Rifles and Cartridges"_. It's awesome.

Think I'll take my Piotti sidelock up for grouse today. Sixteen gauge, DT, of course.:mrgreen:


----------

